# Notification of email message, but no message



## urban5 (May 9, 2010)

I just received an email from the Marketplace for an ad I have posted.  Following the link to the message section I find no message there.  I checked the system by clicking on my ad then sending myself a message and it went through fine.  Any ideas of what could have happened to the first message?  In this current economic environment I would hate to lose a lead on a possible rental.

Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian (May 9, 2010)

urban5 said:


> I just received an email from the Marketplace for an ad I have posted.  Following the link to the message section I find no message there.  I checked the system by clicking on my ad then sending myself a message and it went through fine.  Any ideas of what could have happened to the first message?  In this current economic environment I would hate to lose a lead on a possible rental.
> 
> Thanks



could you forward the email to tug@tug2.net


----------



## urban5 (May 9, 2010)

*Tug is rejecting the forwarded email*

Brian, forwarded email was rejected by your service, says I need to zip it to send due to possibility of malware on attachment.  Any suggestions


----------



## TUGBrian (May 9, 2010)

urban5 said:


> Brian, forwarded email was rejected by your service, says I need to zip it to send due to possibility of malware on attachment.  Any suggestions



we get forwarded email all the time, the email (if it truly was from TUG) would have come from the same address you are trying to send it to?

There is/are no attachments in TUG emails ever.


----------

